# The Speculative Turn: Continental Materialism and Realism



## somnambulist (Feb 15, 2011)

Όποια/ος ενδιαφέρεται να διαβάσει για την οντολογία του υποθετικού ρεαλισμού, ας δει αυτό:

http://www.re-press.org/book-files/OA_Version_Speculative_Turn_9780980668346.pdf


----------

